# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Αιολία [Aeolia, Stuyvesant]

## τοξοτης

*ΕΛΜΕΣ-HML*

*Aeolia (HML: 1950-1960)*
Πηγή : http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300

Aolia was built as the KNSM liner Stuyvesant. She was acquired by HML in 1950, and scrapped in Japan in 1960.

*Official KNSM postcard of Stuyvesant.*


*Official Hellenic Mediterranean Lines art postcard of Aeolia.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ατυχημα της *Αιολιας* ανακοινωνεται στις 28 Μαρτιου 1957

19570328 Aeolia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To AΙΟΛΙΑ ήταν το τρίτο πλοίο που αγόρασε μεταπολεμικά η ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ και το δεύτερο που προοριζόταν για τη γραμμή της Μεσογείου.

Έχοντας ναυπηγηθεί το 1918 στην Ολλανδία για την K.W.I.M. ως STUYVESANT, το πλοίο ταξίδευε από το Αμστερνταμ προς το Ολλανδικό τότε Σουρινάμ, λιμάνια της Καραϊβικής και βόρεια ως τη Νέα Υόρκη.
Το 1927 πέρασε στην επίσης Ολλανδική K.N.S.M. διατηρώντας το ίδιο όνομα:

styuv_0003-6.jpg
πηγή

Παρακάτω το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ στις πρώτες του μέρες στην Ελλάδα, από αφιέρωμα του περιοδικού _Ναυτική Ελλάς_ το 1950.
Μπορούσε να μεταφέρει: 80 επιβάτες σε καμπίνες Α' θέσης, 80 σε Β' θέσης, 80 σε Γ' θέση και 50 σε Δ' θέσης, ενώ μετέφερε και ως 250 επιβάτες στα καταστρώματα.

aeol1.jpg

Μαζί με το ΙΩΝΙΑ και το προπολεμικό ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ τα τρία πλοία ταξιδεύαν από τη Μασσαλία ως τη Βυρηττό κάνοντας σταθμούς σε Γένοβα, Πειραιά, Αλεξάνδρεια, Πορτ Σάιντ, Χάϊφα και Λεμεσσό.

hml48a.jpg
πηγή

Όλα αυτά μέχρι το 1958 οπότε και τα ΑΙΟΛΙΑ και ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ αντικαταστάθηκαν από τα ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ και ΜΗΔΙΑ. Την επόμενη χρονιά το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ πουλήθηκε για διάλυση στην Ιαπωνία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η ΕΛΜΕΣ προσεθεσε στον στολο της το 1950 το Αιολια εχοντας σκοπο να εξασφαλισει   μαζι με τα υπολοιπα πλοια της εβδομαδιαιες προσεγγισεις στα λιμανια της Μεσογειου καθ' ολο το ετος_
Aeolia H.M.L.jpg
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_ΑΙΟΛΙΑ_ στις 4 Αυγουστου 1953

19530804 ELMES.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ πρυμνοδετημένο πλάϊ στο ταίρι του στις Μεσογειακές γραμμές, το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ.

Παρατηρήστε και την πρόχειρη "αποβάθρα" που υπήρχε τότε, μιας και δεν υπήρχαν ακόμη ντόκοι που θα μπορούσαν τα πλοία να πλαγιοδετούν.

aeol1.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ακόμη δύο φωτ/φίες του σαν Stuyvesant

Stuyvesant-01.jpg Stuyvesant-02.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...vesant-01.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...vesant-02.html

----------


## Ellinis

Ως Ολλανδικό Styuvesant το καραβάκι είχε γίνει και γραμματόσημο! Περισσότερα εδώ, απ' όπου και το παρακάτω "ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος" απόσπασμα.




> 1950 Sold to Cia. Nav. Del Atlantico S.A., Panama (Hellenic Mediterranean Lines Co. Ltd., Piraeus), renamed "AEOLIA". 
> 1955 Transferred to the Hellenic Mediterranean Lines Co., Ltd., Piraeus. 
> 1960 Sold to Mitsui Bussan Kaisha and she sailed on 16 Feb. 1960 from Singapore for her last voyage to Tokyo, she was broken up at Tsuneyoshi, Hiroshima Pref., Japan.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Αιολια* σε ωραια καρτ ποσταλ (πιο μεγαλη και με διαφορετικο χρωμα).

Aeolia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To AIOΛΙΑ ζωντανεύει μέσα από ένα βιντεάκι της δεκαετίας του '50. 
Παρακάτω και δυο χαρακτηριστικά καρέ από το όμορφο ποστάλι της ιστορικής ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ.

aeolia_3.jpg aeolia_2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ειδηση της αγορας του πλοιου *Αιολια* απο την εφημεριδα _Σφαιρα_ της 20ης Δεκεμβριου 1950.

19501220 Aeolia Nautemporiki.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. με το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ. Στα πρώτα χρόνια του επί ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ το πλοίο ταξίδευε με σημαία Παναμά και πλοιοκτησία Cia Nav del Atlantico S.A.
aeolia postcard.jpg

Και ένα ωραίο μοντέλο του πλοίου με τα χρώματα της Ολλανδικής K.N.S.M.
aeolia kns1.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η Εθνικη Ομαδα Νεων Ποδοσφαιρου στο *ΑΙΟΛΙΑ* πηγαινοντας για την Βαρκελωνη.   28/6/1957
Η ομαδα:  
Τερματοφυλακες: Βαλιανος, Σουλανδρος
Αμυνα: Βεργιδης, Γαβαλας, Αμπος, Τσαντακης, Πιστικος
Κεντρο: Ευθυμιου, Δερματης, Γρηγοριαδης
Επιθεση: Χαβανιδης, Ψυχος, Ανδρεου, Ποσειδων, Στεφανακος, Δειμεζης
Αξεχαστες ημερες...

19570628 Αιολια .jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To AIOΛΙΑ από παρουσίαση του περιοδικού Ναυτικά Χρονικά, όταν ήταν έτοιμο να αναλάβει δρομολόγια μεταφέροντας 500 επιβάτες και εμπορεύματα με πλήρωμα 150 ατόμων

aeolia2.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Η υπηρεσια του πατερα μου ως ναυτης στο ΑΙΟΛΙΑ ηταν 2/7/1958 εως 2/3/1960 .
Σε αυτο το χρονικο διαστημα , υπαρχουν μικρα κενα ναυτολογησης 10 εως 20 ημερων που ολες εχουν γινει απο Πειραια .Το κλασσικο δρομολογιο πρεπει να ηταν απο Αλεξανδρεια εως Μασσαλια . Φαινεται οτι περνοντας το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ απο Πειραια εμενε εξω για ενα η'' δυο ταξειδια .
Αναφερω τα κενα αυτα τα οποια πιστευω οτι οφειλονταν στον εξης λογο .
Την εποχη αυτη υπηρξε μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες κρισεις της ναυτιλιας με πτωση ναυλων και μεγαλη ανεργια στους ναυτικους μας .Θυμαμαι πολυ μικρο παιδακι στην γειτονια οτι συζητουσαν για το ποσο ασχημα περασαν αυτο το διαστημα , ιδιως οι καποιας ηλικιας , γειτονες μας ναυτικοι.
Εχω διαβασει αποσπασμα απο τραπεζα Ελλαδος (Ζολωτας) 1958 που αναφερει οτι μειωθηκε το εθνικο εισοδημα λογω της ναυτιλιακης κρισης .
Γλαφυρα επισης παρουσιαζεται στην ταινια της εποχης ''ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΨΩΜΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΡΩΤΑ''  (η'' συννεφιασμενη Κυριακη) οπου υπαρχουν πολλες σκηνες απο Πειραια .Εμφανιζεται ο Βασιλης Τσιτσανης και οι Νικολινακος ,Βεγγος , Βλαχος ως ανεργοι ναυτικοι , που περιφερονται στο λιμανι για μεροκαματο , μεχρι να βρουν να μπαρκαρουν , πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο .
Ο λογος που αναφερω ολα αυτα ειναι ο εξης .
Μεχρι προσφατα ο πατερας μου ελεγε .
'' η καλυτερη εταιρεια εκεινη την εποχη ηταν η ΕΛΜΕΣ '' .Ενω σε αλλες εταιρειες , λογω ανεργιας , δουλευες καποιο διαστημα , χωρις να πληρωνεσαι για να παρεις σειρα και την θεση ,η ΕΛΜΕΣ εκανε κατι διαφορετικο . Αλλαζε τα πληρωματα (ας πουμε εκ περιτροπης) ωστε να απασχολει περισσοτερους ναυτικους .
Απο εκεινη την εποχη εχω μικρη φωτογραφια τραβηγμενη απο την γεφυρα του ΑΙΟΛΙΑ στο Σουεζ .Φαινονται στις οχθες οι βυθοκοροι της εποχης .Στην πορεια του ΑΙΟΛΙΑ στο βαθος φαινεται αλλο καραβι .Στην χαρτινη φωτο δεν βλεπεις τιποτα . Πρεπει να σου πει καποιος , εδω κατι υπαρχει για να διακρινεις ενα ιχνος . Στην πλωρη επιβατες με τοπικη ενδυμασια .SAM_6024.jpgSAM_6035.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Σε προηγουμενη αναρτηση αναφερεται οτι επωληθη το 1960 και εφυγε 16 Φεβρουαριου απο Σιγκαπουρη για Ιαπωνια προς διαλυση .
Βλεπω απο την υπηρεσια του πατερα μου, οτι ηταν εκτος πλοιου επι 2μηνο .
Ναυτολογειτε ξανα απο Πειραια στις 23 Ιανουαριου 1960 εως και 2 Μαρτιου 1960 Πιστευω πως μπορουμε να συμπερανουμε, οτι το συνοδεψε στο τελευταιο του ταξειδι ,μια που λογω ηλικιας και αδυνατης μνημης ,δεν θα μπορει να μας το επιβεβαιωσει .
Σαν παιδακι θυμαμαι πως μας ελεγε για το αεροπορικο ταξειδι της Ιαπωνιας.Πως ηταν πολλες ωρες και το ποσο εντυπωσιακο ειναι ,να εισαι μεσα στα συννεφα .Ειχα την εντυπωση πως πηγε για να φερει καποιο καραβι απο εκει .Φαινεται ομως πως ηταν για το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ .

----------


## Ellinis

> Απο εκεινη την εποχη εχω μικρη φωτογραφια τραβηγμενη απο την γεφυρα του ΑΙΟΛΙΑ στο Σουεζ .Φαινονται στις οχθες οι βυθοκοροι της εποχης .Στην πορεια του ΑΙΟΛΙΑ στο βαθος φαινεται αλλο καραβι .Στην χαρτινη φωτο δεν βλεπεις τιποτα . Πρεπει να σου πει καποιος , εδω κατι υπαρχει για να διακρινεις ενα ιχνος . Στην πλωρη επιβατες με τοπικη ενδυμασια .SAM_6024.jpgSAM_6035.jpg


φίλε tripontikas σε ευχαριστουμε για τις όμορφες παραθέσεις που έκανες αυτές τις ημερες. Για το πλοίο της φωτογραφίας σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να είναι κάποιο άλλο της Ελ.ΜΕς. γιατί το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ όπως σωστά έγραψες έκανε πλόες μέχρι Αλεξάνδρεια-Βυρηττό και δεν έμπαινε στο Σουέζ. Θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ που έκανε τη γραμμή της Αυστραλίας. Εκτός πια και αν είναι το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι καθοδόν για το διαλυτήριο.

----------


## tripontikas

Κατ αρχας σ ευχαριστω που διαβασες τα γραφομενα μου .Ελπιζω πως δεν εκανα λαθος . Εψαξα προσεκτικα αλλες φωτο του πλοιου για συγκριση . Παμε λοιπον καπως υποθετικα και εξεταζουμε οτι στοιχεια εχουμε .Θεωροντας οτι ο πατερας μου ειναι εντος πλοιου αποκλειουμε το ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ με το οποιο δεν μπαρκαρησε ποτε . Εχουμε απο την υπηρεσια του στις ΕΛΜΕΣ ψαχνοντας ποιο απο τα παρακατω να ειναι .Στην αρχη νομιζα το ΛΥΔΙΑ .

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ      ΛΥΔΙΑ       2996 ΚΟΧ      16/4/1958  εως  16/5/1958 .
ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟ      ΛΙΓΥΡΙΑ    1113 ΚΟΧ       16/5/1958         31/5/1958
ΑΜΒΟΥΡΓΟ    ΜΗΔΙΑ      1835 ΚΟΧ        3/6/1958          24/6/1958
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ      ΑΙΟΛΙΑ     4249 ΚΟΧ        2/7/1958  εως   11/11/1959 
και μετα απο περιπου 2 μηνες ξεμπαρκος φαινεται ξανα 
ΠΕΙΡ             ΑΙΟΛΙΑ                         23/1/1960 εως    2/3/1960
δηλ ενα μπαρκο 40 ημερων . Τελος μετα σχεδον απο 17 ημερες .
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ      ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ 3284 ΚΟΧ       19/3/1960   εως      29/3/1961

Απο αυτα επισημαινουμε οτι ξεμπαρκαρησε απο το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ ΜΑΡΤΙΟ του 1960 Σχετικη αναφορα στο φορουμ ως ντοκουμεντο λεει πως στις 16 ΦΒΡΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ παει για διαλυση στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ απο ΣΙΓΚΑΠΟΥΡΗ  .Αρα ο πατερας μου ειναι μεσα ? Ειναι το τελευταιο ταξειδι και περναει το Σουεζ ?

----------


## tripontikas

Σημερα τον ξαναρωτησα αλλα δεν θυμαται αν στην ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ πηγε  να φερει καραβι η'' να παραδωσει ,με το αεροπλανο πηγε η'' ηρθε ?
Μενει λοιπον αυτο που εντοπισα απο τις φωτο .Στην πλωρη δεξια και αριστερα εχει απο μια σειρα επι πλεον υπερυψωμενα μπουντελια . Στην δεξια ας πουμε μασκα στην κουπαστη εχουν 6 στυλους με 5 μεσοδιαστηματα και η δικη μου φωτο και η φωτο με την παλια του ονομασια .Στην φωτο με την παλια ονομασια φαινεται ο πρωτος στυλος ξεκινα απο αριστερα πανω απο το γραμμα V και συνεχιζουν προς την πλωρη δεξια .Η ολη κατασκευη φαινεται να τελειωνει πριν το ''κορακι''. και στις δυο περιπτωσεις . 
SAM_6035.jpg 
Αν παλι δεχθουμε οτι ετσι ηταν το πλοιο οταν το παρελαβαν οι ΕΛΜΕΣ απομακρυνεται ισως το ενδεχομενο να ηταν το τελευταιο του ταξειδι .Δεν διακρινω σε νεωτερες φωτο αυτη την κατασκευη . 
Μαλλον μενουμε στο οτι ειναι το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ στο Σουεζ .Και παλι σ ευχαριστω για την προσοχη σου .                                                                      styuv_0003-6.jpgSAM_6034.jpgStuyvesant-02.jpgSAM_6025.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

Μια τελευταια προσπαθεια ταυτοποιησης του AΕOLIA , με την φωτο που εχω απο Σουεζ . Στις φωτο φαινεται η κατασκευη Δηλ. τα 6 υπερυψομενα μπουτελια στην κουπαστη πλωρα .
Κανω μια απλη υποθεση .Ισως ηταν ενα ιδιαιτερο δρομολογιο μεσα στο Σουεζ , με κατευθυνση την Τζεντα , ωστε να πανε για προσκυνημα στην Μεκκα .Η υποθεση αυτη , ενισχυεται νομιζω , απο το οτι στη φωτο ειναι ολοι με σχετικη ενδυμασια .
SAM_6025.jpgIMG_20170405_125041.jpgstyuv_0003-6.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια τελευταια προσπαθεια ταυτοποιησης του AΕOLIA , με την φωτο που εχω απο Σουεζ . Στις φωτο φαινεται η κατασκευη Δηλ. τα 6 υπερυψομενα μπουτελια στην κουπαστη πλωρα .
> Κανω μια απλη υποθεση .Ισως ηταν ενα ιδιαιτερο δρομολογιο μεσα στο Σουεζ , με κατευθυνση την Τζεντα , ωστε να πανε για προσκυνημα στην Μεκκα .Η υποθεση αυτη , ενισχυεται νομιζω , απο το οτι στη φωτο ειναι ολοι με σχετικη ενδυμασια .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182401Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182402Συνημμένο Αρχείο 182403


Aνεβάζω μια φωτογραφία που είχε μοιραστεί ο R.Turnwald στο shipsnostalgia όπου φαίνεται αρκετά καθαρά το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ
Aeolia.jpg

Συγκρίνοντας με τη φωτογραφία της πλώρης, μου είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο πως είναι το ίδιο πλοίο. Παρατηρώ το χαρακτηριστικό υποστήριγμα που ακουμπούσαν οι μπίγες αλλά πιο πειστικό είναι αυτός ο άσπρος "σωλήνας" που ξεκινάει από αυτό το υποστήριγμα και πάει προς πλώρα και ο οποίος φαίνεται και στις δυο φωτογραφίες.

----------


## tripontikas

Η περισσοτερη υπηρεσια του στις ΕΛΜΕΣ , ηταν με ΑΙΟΛΙΑ και ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ . Αρχικα σκεφθηκα πως η φωτο , ειναι σε αμπαρι κατω απο την γεφυρα . Τα σημεια που πηγα να συγκρινω , ηταν τα φινιστρινια και τα 3 μακροστενα παραθυρα . Δεν καταλαβαινα ,τι ειναι το σκουρο τετραγωνο πλαισιο , που εμοιαζε παραθυρο . Και ενω πιστευα πως ειναι το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ με βαση και τα αλλα χαρακτηριστικα , δεν χρειαστηκε τελικα καμια συγκριση .
Αφου αλλαξα κοντραστ και εστιαση φανηκε καθαρα , το ονομα .
Στην μεγαλη φωτο του πλοιου , ειναι χαμηλα στο κεντρο , κατω απο την γεφυρα  .


,aeol1 (1).jpgSAM_6588.jpgIMG_20170409_194648.jpgIMG_20170409_194835.jpg

----------


## tripontikas

> Aνεβάζω μια φωτογραφία που είχε μοιραστεί ο R.Turnwald στο shipsnostalgia όπου φαίνεται αρκετά καθαρά το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ
> Aeolia.jpg
> 
> Συγκρίνοντας με τη φωτογραφία της πλώρης, μου είναι πλέον ξεκάθαρο πως είναι το ίδιο πλοίο. Παρατηρώ το χαρακτηριστικό υποστήριγμα που ακουμπούσαν οι μπίγες αλλά πιο πειστικό είναι αυτός ο άσπρος "σωλήνας" που ξεκινάει από αυτό το υποστήριγμα και πάει προς πλώρα και ο οποίος φαίνεται και στις δυο φωτογραφίες.


Ναι μαλλον ειναι πλεον ξεκαθαρο . Τον σωληνα τον ειχα προσεξει ,αλλα ειχα επιφυλαξη μηπως υπαρχει και δευτερος παραλληλος , αλλα και τι εξυπηρετει . Ισως εβαζαν τεντα και τον ειχαν σαν κορφια .

----------


## tripontikas

Αποψε ο πατερας μου θυμηθηκε , και σε πολυ θετικο τονο μας ειπε , οτι το ΑΙΟΛΙΑ το πηγαν ΙΑΠΩΝΙΑ επειδη πουληθηκε . Γυρισε με αεροπλανο και εφερε στον 14χρονο τοτε ξαδελφο μου, (εγω ημουν 2 χρονων ) ενα παιγνιδι δωρο απο εκει .Το επιβεβαιωσε και ο ξαδελφος μου, οτι ηταν ενα υποβρυχιο που λειτουργουσε με αντιβαρα και βυθιζοταν κανονικα .
Τελικα οπως υπεθεσα και με βαση την υπηρεσια του , το συνοδεψε στο τελευταιο ταξειδι , αρχες 1960.

----------

